# Consumer report. Has lyft gone too far?



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Has anyone got this? Has lyft gone a little too far in terms of invading our privacy. My general reputation? Are you serious? How prey tell are you going to obtain that? By taking to people i know? Interviewing my former and maybe current employer? This is soooo wrong! I've done 2600 rides b4 this why is my character being questioned now?


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

What if I live in a van down by the river?


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Haven't gotten that yet myself but that's standard as most of that is public record anyway. Lyft just pays companies that gather this public info and uses the results to determine driver eligibility.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

yes they will find out.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

In Cali this is what a doc on the company page says

Company may investigate the information contained in your application and other background information about you, including but not limited to obtaining a criminal record report, obtaining your driving record, obtaining information about your character, general reputation, personal characteristics and mode of living, *verifying references, work history, your social security number, your educational achievements, licensure, certifications, and other information about you, including interviewing people who are knowledgeable about you.* The results of this report may be used as a factor in making initial or continued decisions regarding your eligibility to be a driver on the Lyft platform. The source of any investigative consumer report

http://get.lyft.com/ca-state-law/

Now that's Cali law. Not sure how extensive they get in other parts of the country

It also says you have a right to view the file they collect on you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

should i stop staying up to 6 am drinking beer? they may be watching me! ow no!... for others yes they may send a special service team out to interview your friends and family old place of work or when your in that store and you see somebody that looks like there not shopping it could be a member of this team collecting information. you need to think for now on. should i order my chicken with the skin off should wear this? if you feel any burning on your toes watch out! there looking through medical records . if you trim any toe nails you may notice them no longer there over night. cameras in your car gps tracker and cameras in your home even the bathroom. they even put a hidden cam into the toilet! there watching social media any tv that is on they are watching you sleep. the stereo in your car is being over heard along with any conversations. when you have the public eyes being a public mentor and your making massive amounts of currency driving for a ride share. you have to expect these common checkups. we all been through them before.
they may have a agent flirt with you to make her your new paid girl friend to report on you full time. she will even give birth to to your children. driving ride share is like working at area 51!!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lyft already knows everything about you.... they’re spying on you through the app.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

The majority won't get a detailed investigation because it's too costly.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

The reason why is they outsource this to a background check company and they can't be sure what they're going to do. If they screw it up legally Lyft could be involved if they didn't inform you and you didn't consent. Unlikely any of those companies are going to take the expense of investigating your general reputation and mode of living; they check public records and use the rubber stamp.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

That is simply wording they use on every contract with every company and every employee.

See, if Lyft really wanted to do things properly, they would interview us and ask for references and call those references. Which would speak to our "general character".


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Mista T said:


> That is simply wording they use on every contract with every company and every employee.
> 
> See, if Lyft really wanted to do things properly, they would interview us and ask for references and call those references. Which would speak to our "general character".


I still don't like it. I don't like that if they wanted to they could look into my personal life. Not that I have anything to hide. But I do not want people in my life knowing I drive for lyft. It's not exactly a career upgrade, no offense to you all.

See the problem here is that we aren't employed by lyft we are app users and we can't have app
companies going around snooping into our personal lives.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Lyft already knows everything about you.... they're spying on you through the app.


LIKE I POSTED. andy has barney going through the filing cabinet to get info on you.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Has anyone got this? Has lyft gone a little too far in terms of invading our privacy. My general reputation? Are you serious? How prey tell are you going to obtain that? By taking to people i know? Interviewing my former and maybe current employer? This is soooo wrong! I've done 2600 rides b4 this why is my character being questioned now?
> 
> View attachment 248072


You are judged by the company you keep......and drive for!


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Has anyone got this? Has lyft gone a little too far in terms of invading our privacy. My general reputation? Are you serious? How prey tell are you going to obtain that? By taking to people i know? Interviewing my former and maybe current employer? This is soooo wrong! I've done 2600 rides b4 this why is my character being questioned now?
> 
> View attachment 248072


I know its a hassle but you may want to get those body parts out of your freezer. Just saying.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Link NOTHING to your Facebook. Also, treat your Facebook like a PR machine for yourself. No more bragging about minor crimes and questionable photos. If your FB has a long history of smoking bud and getting trashed, disable it.

That’s it. They’re getting any background on you from your social media


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Has anyone got this? Has lyft gone a little too far in terms of invading our privacy. My general reputation? Are you serious? How prey tell are you going to obtain that? By taking to people i know? Interviewing my former and maybe current employer? This is soooo wrong! I've done 2600 rides b4 this why is my character being questioned now?
> 
> View attachment 248072


They already know more about you than you'd approve of.. this is just a liability formality so just get yourself a copy every time you authorize one.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Pulledclear said:


> I know its a hassle but you may want to get those body parts out of your freezer. Just saying.


there was a guy that lived down the street. he put his wife into a 52 gallon plastic container filled it with cement. if she was chopped up or not is unknown. the fbi found her with one of those scanner tools. i wonder if they had to chip her out of the cement? you would of never expected the guy. he looked normal nice guy so we thought lol. wonder why he just did not kick her out of the home and move on why kill her. crazy people.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> there was a guy that lived down the street. he put his wife into a 52 gallon plastic container filled it with cement. if she was chopped up or not is unknown. the fbi found her with one of those scanner tools. i wonder if they had to chip her out of the cement? you would of never expected the guy. he looked normal nice guy so we thought lol. wonder why he just did not kick her out of the home and move on why kill her. crazy people.


She probably wouldn't shut the *** up. I will bet all the other house wives within a 10 mile radius pulled their sht together quick.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> there was a guy that lived down the street. he put his wife into a 52 gallon plastic container filled it with cement. if she was chopped up or not is unknown. the fbi found her with one of those scanner tools. i wonder if they had to chip her out of the cement? you would of never expected the guy. he looked normal nice guy so we thought lol. wonder why he just did not kick her out of the home and move on why kill her. crazy people.


Maybe he didn't want to buy her a house


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Maybe he didn't want to buy her a house


if he were me i would of just left the country if needed anything is better then being in jail for the rest of your life. i mean really he could of worked cash somewhere lived off the grid paid zero tax rented a place . yeah they sometimes do not know when to shut the hell up! thats is what is great about driving ow i got to go to work and can take a nap in the car. i used to have 2 girls that lived with me before. girl friends . you guys have no idea what yelling really is!


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Wake up ..... all of this info is and always has been factored into the system and your driver profile.
They already know what will motivate you to drive by what your finances, credit , and bank balances show.
Basically they know you need to take the crap rides because your Fico is trashed, or you bank at a crappy bank, or you live in x neighborhood.

I’m not sure who thinks this is ok.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

did you hear about that guy that went to the emergency room. they later found a micro chip installed in his cock! experts say its some form of gps. .... lmao lyft drive team.... make sure you man does not cheat


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> there was a guy that lived down the street. he put his wife into a 52 gallon plastic container filled it with cement. if she was chopped up or not is unknown. the fbi found her with one of those scanner tools. i wonder if they had to chip her out of the cement? you would of never expected the guy. he looked normal nice guy so we thought lol. wonder why he just did not kick her out of the home and move on why kill her. crazy people.


Wouldn't having a 52 gallon plastic container full of cement be a bit suspicious anyway? Even if your wife wasn't missing?



Pulledclear said:


> She probably wouldn't shut the *** up. I will bet all the other house wives within a 10 mile radius pulled their sht together quick.


Well now your avatar makes sense...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> What if I live in a van down by the river?


Then you've seen me and Julio down by the schoolyard.


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

We aren’t important enough for Lyft to request expensive background checks on us.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Lyft already knows everything about you.... they're spying on you through the app.


How?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Bob fox said:


> How?


today i noticed a small bump under my skin. this bump looks new. the doctor took a few pics of it using the mri image enhancer whatever the machine is. the pictures looked like a microchip. they removed it took many pictures of it. i requested this item i wanted to get it figured out.
there were 4 men in the hospital. they flashed there badges . they took this microchip. i was interview for 6 hours and my friends and family were also detained and interviewed . so watch out ! some crazy shit is happening. edit. the chip was attached to my spinal cord intercepting the signals from my brain. the doctor broke it down to me in english. this chip could control me . the brain patters do not get to the body but the implanted signal is sent. mabe this is true mabe its not. the chip is now missing 
the total intent of this could be to track us or to make us take that long eta? or is there really another explanation ???????


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

My dentist removed a tortilla chip implanted in my gums.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> My dentist removed a tortilla chip implanted in my gums.[/QUOT
> there you go~~~~~~~~~~~~ so the dentist was in on the program the entire time. lmao it was not what he said it was. to funny.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> should i stop staying up to 6 am drinking beer? they may be watching me! ow no!... for others yes they may send a special service team out to interview your friends and family old place of work or when your in that store and you see somebody that looks like there not shopping it could be a member of this team collecting information. you need to think for now on. should i order my chicken with the skin off should wear this? if you feel any burning on your toes watch out! there looking through medical records . if you trim any toe nails you may notice them no longer there over night. cameras in your car gps tracker and cameras in your home even the bathroom. they even put a hidden cam into the toilet! there watching social media any tv that is on they are watching you sleep. the stereo in your car is being over heard along with any conversations. when you have the public eyes being a public mentor and your making massive amounts of currency driving for a ride share. you have to expect these common checkups. we all been through them before.
> they may have a agent flirt with you to make her your new paid girl friend to report on you full time. she will even give birth to to your children. driving ride share is like working at area 51!!!!


A 5% acceptance rate is actually very high. I have seen 200 or more people apply for a single opening


----------



## Supergirl24 (Oct 10, 2018)

Mista T said:


> That is simply wording they use on every contract with every company and every employee.
> 
> See, if Lyft really wanted to do things properly, they would interview us and ask for references and call those references. Which would speak to our "general character".


We are not their employees they want to call drivers self employed when it benefits them. Not fair


----------



## Uberlyft69 (Apr 15, 2019)

Pulledclear said:


> She probably wouldn't shut the *** up. I will bet all the other house wives within a 10 mile radius pulled their sht together quick.


Yes , she probably spoke about his character to the wrong people....


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

This falls in line with companies checking people's social media accounts and using that as a factor to determine employment. Some will even require you to give them your passwords. If you're too "political" online that could cost you. We live in an age where more and more we have no right to privacy, and its very hard if almost impossible. Better to delete social media period.

Also, companies increasingly use vague wording in their policies to further give them an advantage and control over employees. At my previous job we had to sign a long list of policies and procedures one of which read something like "The employees lifestyle, associates, and financial dealings bust reflect in a positive way for the company". 

What Lyft is doing is totally normal in the corporate world now and is condoned by our modern legal system.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I wonder how they'll react to the big pail of lye I bought online. 

Once upon a time I thought I'd make my own castile soap so I bought a pail of that stuff.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> Haven't gotten that yet myself but that's standard as most of that is public record anyway. Lyft just pays companies that gather this public info and uses the results to determine driver eligibility.


Your credit report and your living arrangments is not public record and none of Lyft's business.



Westerner said:


> This falls in line with companies checking people's social media accounts and using that as a factor to determine employment. Some will even require you to give them your passwords. If you're too "political" online that could cost you. We live in an age where more and more we have no right to privacy, and its very hard if almost impossible. Better to delete social media period.
> 
> Also, companies increasingly use vague wording in their policies to further give them an advantage and control over employees. At my previous job we had to sign a long list of policies and procedures one of which read something like "The employees lifestyle, associates, and financial dealings bust reflect in a positive way for the company".
> 
> What Lyft is doing is totally normal in the corporate world now and is condoned by our modern legal system.


We are NOT employees. We don't show up at their offices. We don't even see what they look like. Hence, my credit report and my living arrangements are none of Lyft's business.



METRO3 said:


> Has anyone got this? Has lyft gone a little too far in terms of invading our privacy. My general reputation? Are you serious? How prey tell are you going to obtain that? By taking to people i know? Interviewing my former and maybe current employer? This is soooo wrong! I've done 2600 rides b4 this why is my character being questioned now?
> 
> View attachment 248072


When did this appear? I dont recall getting that when i signed up to drive last year. I agreed to a driver record and criminal background check and that's it.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> Your credit report and your living arrangments is not public record and none of Lyft's business.
> 
> 
> We are NOT employees. We don't show up at their offices. We don't even see what they look like. Hence, my credit report and my living arrangements are none of Lyft's business.


But you do business with them for financial gain, it's the same. Not saying it's right, just how it is.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I reckon it's good that some states don't store records on handgun permit holders.


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

The most embarrassing thing in my personal life is that I drive for Lyft.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I think in practice, this probably means that they google on you, and look at your public profile on facebook.


----------

